# Need help .. ideas ... plants for the front of a Cape Cod.



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

This is the front of my house. It has looked this way since we bought it. We did work inside and in the back yard, but the front ... well we just sort of let it be for some reason. The flower beds - they are cluttered and those 2 trees near the steps - I don't even know what they are, but they are not in good shape - this picture is a few years old and they look much worse now.

I plan on cutting the corner off the flower bed to the right and planting grass - leaving the two more or less the same size.

What do you think looks better? Go for symmetry and plant the same thing on both sides, or do something different?

Any suggestion on what to plant? I have no idea about plants and shrubs. I think I'd like to have two "tree-like" plants - one on each side of the stairs and then just a few things to fill in the rest.


----------



## paulsmith544 (Dec 21, 2012)

I think that you should not cut down the trees just make them in shape and if you are willing to put some grass then it`s also nice you should get rid of all the wast plantation and put some grass there because for flowers there is a hell of responsibility to maintain them and take good care of them.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

I like your idea and we actually tried it last year. The trees (again, sorry I don't know what type they are) are sort of .... beyond that point. I trimmed them the best I could but they still look just .... odd.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Hi Pete,... I'd rip those 2 trees, Right outa there....

Whatever they are(looks like a Spruce of some sort), they'll get Bigger, 'n be a Problem later...
Also,...
The trees to the left need trimmin'...
Never, _Ever_ let tree branches rub yer house,... It'll tear up the house, 1 way or another...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Those two trees next to the steps do nothing for the look of the house but make it look smaller.
Not a big fan of any trees right next to a foundation, at some point there going to cause some issues.
That big one on the left never should been planted there.

Sort of a kidney shaped bed on both side may make the house look less small.
Concider keeping the bed out away from the foundation some and using stone not mulch.
Reason being it will be less likly to retain moisture and attract termites or moisture issues under the house.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Everything on the side of the house has been chopped - a lot. This picture is from when we first bought the house - i honestly don't know how the neighbor put up with parking under the forest for so long, she was thrilled when I showed up with the saw - her son even helped me.

So what do you think about the front? Symmetrical, or make them different?

Interesting about the trees making the house look smaller - never thought of that.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

May be just me but it draws my eye to the center of the house. Making it look taller and narrow.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

When planing any landscaping I also try and take into concideration how I'm going to mow around it, I have a Z turn that can get in pretty close and not have to weed wack if I make nice gradual curves, not 90's.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Layout doesn't have to change really. The lawn is easy to mow now so I'm fine with it. Really my biggest decision is whether or not to have the two flower beds contain the same thing. I can't find any good pictures of landscaping in front of cape cods.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry for the late arrival. I agree that those two tall trees have to go. You can fill the spots with some flowering shrubs like Annabel Hydrangea. Little care..lots of interest

Its good to carry the same theme with the foundation shrubs but I would avoid exact symmentry. Too matchy.

Like this for instance


----------



## SophiaForb (Feb 6, 2013)

Those two trees can still be used. Yes, it doesn't look good beside your steps, but if you can transfer it, then I would suggest you do it. Just make them in shape and presentable, then you can use it in any place in your backyard or even in the front.

O would suggest, if it is possible, put a short fence that will surround your front yard. Then put some plants in every edge of it. Not a big tree, just some flowering plants that will add life in the corner. Those 2 trees can be used here. Then, if you are done with it, you can have some outdoor embellishment in any corner of your front yard. I have a tiki torch from BuyTikiTorches.com in my own backyard which I use during those nights when my family wants to spend some conversation in our backyard. We have a simple set of wooden table and chairs outside where we can let the night pass by while talking with each other. Aside from that tiki torch, I got a lamp from the other side too, which I use when the weather does not permit the usage of torch.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

At one time I had a 2 story, up north, and my landscaper put a flowering Hawthorne, off center, to break up the tall bleakness of the house.

On the other side of my house I had a Bradford Pear ornamental, lovely color leaves. A small tree for city lots.

I think you need something with heighth in the yard, on one side but in proportion to the house, say a 15 ft tree.

What about a flowering Dogwood tree. They are beautiful and would be a good size if they grow in your zone.


----------

